# look what the rain bought in!!!



## horsenz (Dec 4, 2007)

for months now we have heard this little fella making a racket out by our water tank, tonight when i took out the bin he was perched up on the lid, i had to move him, so i thought i would take a pic to share, does anyone know what kind of frog it is?? 
ATTACH]36156[/ATTACH]


----------



## gail_mac (Dec 4, 2007)

Isnt it a green tree frog??????


----------



## horsenz (Dec 4, 2007)

gail_mac said:


> Isnt it a green tree frog??????


 you see i don't know frogs, thats why i am asking. thought there may have been different types.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 4, 2007)

yup yup its a GT froggy

ive got one sitting on my computer monitor right now


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 4, 2007)

but when you asked are there different types,

theres a couple of large frogs that are similar,the one from your yard is the common green tree _Litoria caerulea

_another that looks similar is the splendid or magnificent tree frog _litoria splendida_

there only from the kimberleys though


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Dec 4, 2007)

He is a pretty lil guy!! Fat and healthy!! You must have a good garden filled with food!!


----------



## JungleRob (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool, here's another one. 

Bit of a perv looking into the bathroom at night!:lol:


----------



## Reptile dude007 (Dec 9, 2007)

Kinda looks like a whites tree frog.


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 9, 2007)

I had a big fat green tree frog that loved to live in our toilet. id catch him and put him in the dam but he would be back in the toilet the next night. the worst thing about having him in the toilet is that he would climb into the pipe and blocked the water from coming out so we couldn`t flush it. But we still loved him.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 9, 2007)

Reptile dude007 said:


> Kinda looks like a whites tree frog.


whites are common green tree frogs,whites are what americans call them.


----------



## Reptile dude007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh I thoght you were talking about those tiny green tree frogs lol.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 10, 2007)

by that you mean litoria fallax


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 10, 2007)

*So it was raining frogs ?? 

Nice pic. *


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 10, 2007)

JungleRob said:


> Cool, here's another one.
> 
> Bit of a perv looking into the bathroom at night!:lol:


 
That is another sub species, Litoria caerulea voyeur


----------



## prettyinmetal (Dec 18, 2007)

I have no idea what sort of frog it is, but its gorgeous! 

Your very lucky to have them in your yard


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool looking gecko!! Wow!


----------



## havik1018 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi, yep looks like a whites green tree frog, i have a green tree frog and a whites green tree frog, if it croaks its a male. only the males croak.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 6, 2008)

Very beautiful frog, had 1 out the back last night, it was sittin on the fence near our pool, i just left it there though, my mum was abit pissed at me though coz i wouldnt move it coz he is so loud!! haha Ilove frogs, they are my fav animal!!


----------

